# Cries/squeals during sleep



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I've read that hedgies make diffrent kind of noises during their sleep, but I'm beginning to get worried here.

Robb, every now and then but only during his sleep, makes crying/squealing noises, not too loud but also not so quiet, like if something either was hurting him or he was dreaming. 

Worried, every time I hear it go for few minutes, wake him up to check if he's ok - he's surprised, but not in pain in any way. Afterwards he goes back to sleep and in most cases crying stops for that day. 

Should I intervene? While awake, he doesn't make any of that sounds - taken on hand also doesn't make him squeal, so it looks like it's not a health issue. But I'm not convinced.

What are your experience with hedgehogs' sleeptalking?

Thanks


----------



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

Please help, "problem" (?) still stands. 

Another thing I've noticed with this behaviour is that sometimes after waking him up from this cries, he panically starts to try digging for some time. It takes a moment for him to calm down.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't be too worried about it mine make the weirdest noises as well when they're sleeping, some even snore.


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

They are pretty noisy when they sleep, sometimes. 

The older they get, the more sounds they make, it seems. I don't know if I could stand to try to sleep in the same room.

The digging must mean it was a very vivid dream and he was trying to escape. 

I have always wondered what hedgehogs like ours who have never been in the wild dream about.


----------



## KatieRose737 (May 16, 2015)

My hedgie squeals and snores in his sleep. It's quite cute


----------



## Terefercia (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you 
Just to be sure, I've recorded him:

__
https://soundcloud.com/tehgreedo%2Fglos-001-01
Still nothing to worry about?


----------

